# LGD - Puppy or Adult?



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 6, 2011)

I have two Nigerian Dwarf Goats - Babies. I am looking for a LGD. What are the Pro's and Con's of getting a puppy vs. adult dog. A puppy would be about the same size, and would "grow up" with the goats, but I'm not sure that is an advantage.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I have two Nigerian Dwarf Goats - Babies. I am looking for a LGD. What are the Pro's and Con's of getting a puppy vs. adult dog. A puppy would be about the same size, and would "grow up" with the goats, but I'm not sure that is an advantage.


LGD's aren't always reliable with kids until they're 18 months or so.  Ours is 8 months and I wouldn't dare trust him with the babies yet.  It's important to keep in mind that although they're growing up together my Pyr pup outweighed most of our Nigerians by 6 months of age.

He was introduced to the adults at 8 weeks and is great with them, albeit still a little rowdy.  Only one of our does was ever aggressive with him as a young pup, and we had to keep them separate until he was big enough to handle a pummeling now and then.

The biggest problem I've found, is getting through puppyhood without him treating the goats as chew toys and wrestling buddies.  If you have the opportunity to get an adult (trained) LGD it might be the better choice.  Then if you add a puppy he'll have someone to play with and correct him.  If a puppy is your only choice you can still make it work, but there are some extra considerations and extra work involved.  Our 8 month old has been staying with the bucks since he was 5 months or so.  That way I don't have to stress about him running my does ragged and stressing them.  The bucks seem to handle a little rough housing better.  They do have a platform to jump on where the pup can't reach them when they get sick of him, and of course he gets corrected when I see him getting too rowdy.

Ours is exposed to the kids now under supervision and a sharp verbal correction is enough to stop him when he goes to chase.  It'll be another year or so before I consider leaving him alone with wee ones.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 6, 2011)

So getting a puppy means the dog is in the house with us until old enough to be outside with the animlas. That won't work. I'll have it spoiled rotten before it can become a LGD. I already "ruined" a beagle - not rabbit hunting for him!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> So getting a puppy means the dog is in the house with us until old enough to be outside with the animlas. That won't work. I'll have it spoiled rotten before it can become a LGD. I already "ruined" a beagle - not rabbit hunting for him!


No way!  The puppy has to be with the goats from day 1.

Our puppy was whelped in a stall in the goat barn at the breeders and experienced the smells and sounds of goats from birth until we picked him up at 8 weeks.  They have to be socialized with livestock during the early phases of development or they won't bond with them.  Our pup went straight outside into a stall where he could see and smell the goats.  We rotated our dog friendly, gentle adults so that there was a goat inside the stall with him 24/7 until he was big enough to be turned out into a pen with most of the herd.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 6, 2011)

You've validated my fears - THANK YOU. No puppy. I don't care how cute!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> You've validated my fears - THANK YOU. No puppy. I don't care how cute!


Oh, look at the face on this fella... it was TORTURE those first couple days.  But with the goats he stayed!  And he's well on his way to being a proper livestock guardian. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=6779


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 6, 2011)

That was mean - posting puppy pictures. And Newfie pictures will get me every time. The neighbors have two Newfies. I would LOOOVE to get a Newfie, I just can't get DH to get past the slobber thing. :/ We have two house dogs now (lab mix and beagle mix) the lab is a pretty good guard dog for the house, but she is 11 and is slowing down. We don't have a coyote problem yet, just racoons and skunks. We'll just make sure the fence is secure, and do without a LGD for now. Thank You again


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> That was mean - posting puppy pictures. And Newfie pictures will get me every time. The neighbors have two Newfies. I would LOOOVE to get a Newfie, I just can't get DH to get past the slobber thing. :/ We have two house dogs now (lab mix and beagle mix) the lab is a pretty good guard dog for the house, but she is 11 and is slowing down. We don't have a coyote problem yet, just racoons and skunks. We'll just make sure the fence is secure, and do without a LGD for now. Thank You again


Ah, yes.  The slobber.  Our special girl has shaken her head before and slung an 8 inch string of goo straight up to the ceiling fan where it stuck and hung by the fan blade for all to admire. 

I haven't regretted our choice to add a LGD for a second.  He's given us real peace of mind.


----------



## MonsterMalak (May 6, 2011)

I was trying to formulate the words for a response, but would have to say that n.smithurmond 
Herd Master has said it better than I could.  
   Especially with the small breed goats, the puppy age cannot be balanced out with a larger goat.  
One option might be to have the goats fenced, and with the LGD protecting the perimeter.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 7, 2011)

MonsterMalak said:
			
		

> I was trying to formulate the words for a response, but would have to say that n.smithurmond
> Herd Master has said it better than I could.
> Especially with the small breed goats, the puppy age cannot be balanced out with a larger goat.
> One option might be to have the goats fenced, and with the LGD protecting the perimeter.
> ...


As a breeder I'm sure you have TONS to contribute to the discussion!

Ours is with Nigerians and is doing fine.  Our previous herd queen may have been 75 lbs, but she never hesitated to wallop him when he needed it.  Short or not, that was a goat he did NOT mess with.  The rest of our does would rather be left alone and won't knock him around, so in with the bucks he went.  We bottle raise, so keeping him separated from kids for a year or two isn't that big of a deal.

I think the most important thing whether you're getting a puppy or an adult is finding the temperament that suits your needs.


----------

